# Blue, the blue betta.



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue is the coolest fish. Now that I've got him a larger tank and a heater for the tank it's like I have a completely different fish. I love that I can make his life a little happier. 

When I first got Blue, he was of course in one of those little cups. I got him at the dollar store down the street. He was only $1. When I first got him, I got the smaller of the two tanks there at the store. That's when I started doing some reading. He's on his 3rd tank now. This will probably be his last because I think it's just right for him.

I've bought a quieter filter for his tank because he was afraid of the one that went with the tank (doesn't help that I think I broke the filter that goes with the tank). I also bought a heater for him. He is drawn to that heater often. I think he likes it. It took about 12 hours for it to heat the tank up too the right temperature. I think I'll buy one more thing for his tank. I had promised that I wouldn't buy anything else. But one of those thermometers that stick to the side of the tank seems like a worthy thing to buy. I think the heater is a good heater and won't mess up, but I'm sure it'll be good to have the thermometer just in case.

Now that Blue is warmed up, he's now a piggy. He seems to insist on more food after I drop in the usual 4 pellets. When I learned that their stomachs are about the size of their eyes, I have made sure not to feed him more than that twice a day. 

I have several hidey holes for him to go to in the tank. One of them is the filter that he likes to hide behind sometimes. He's also got a Santa Claus hidey hole that he's finally gotten used to and uses. I do believe his favorite hiding places is this one specific shell that is leaned against the side of the tank. He is longer than the shell so sticks out very easily. But if I want to find him, that's where he's usually at. 

So glad to have this forum to share about my fish. I can only add so much to Facebook before my friends start calling me the crazy fish lady. My boyfriend has already done that.


----------



## Aleah (Oct 3, 2013)

Cute post! My husband and I are also over the moon with our betta! He has been upgraded three times and I am already looking into a bigger tank!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome, I just wanted to give you a little advice, Those shells may tear his fins and tail. Anything rough enough to tear pantyhose is too rough to be in a betta's tank. Also I have heard that shells can raise the pH levels in tanks which is not good for tropical fish. Someone else may be able to confirm that.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I checked them before I put them in. They aren't rough around the edges. 

Also did some reading about shells raising the Ph. I don't have a lot in the tank, so it shouldn't raise it very high. Maybe I'll take out a few that he doesn't interact with and that would make the ph rise even less.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I think Blue is his most active in the morning. Towards evening he's more chill. Maybe he knows it's night time even though his tank light is still on.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I posted a picture of Blue on Facebook and one of my friends says I need a hobby. Uh, dear, keeping fish is a hobby. sigh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll probably get the "oh, it's just a fish" comments. lol


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha "It's just a fish"...  People who say that just don't understand. A year ago I just wanted a simple, easy, low maintenance fish- betta. critter keeper, heater. Done. One year later... sheesh... My fish is so spoiled.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And the more you have the more you want. lol


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, it's all I can do to avoid buying another heater for my now-empty critter keeper (Especially as the had this beautiful dragonscale plakat at the store today... )


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue has been really loving up to his heater today.  I turned it up a little bit. I need to get a thermometer for the tank, just in case my heater isn't doing what it should be doing.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been entertaining my fish today. I had a mirror up for a little while. He displayed more than I'd ever seen him display before. Now he's currently watching a bird video on YouTube. Anyone else out there show their fish YouTube videos?


----------



## rkaisher08 (Oct 9, 2013)

I cant say I have but that is awesome!


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I just noticed that Blue has a pretty large bubble nest going right now! I'm so happy to see that. He's been hovering in the same spot for a few hours now. I went to feed him and I saw it.  I'll let him have it for a few days. Then I'll pop it.  (insert evil laugh)


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue and his nest


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

That's funny that it's upside down. Oh well.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I just had the most interest experience with Blue just now. I went into the bedroom to check on him. I know, I'm weird. Anyways, I started moving my fingers in front of his tank. All of a sudden he started displaying and acting like there was another betta in the tank. It was so funny. I'm not sure if he'd been sleeping and my presence started him or what. He even shot away from the side of the tank like a bullet, too. Wild. I have to admit I let out a little shriek when he shot away.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Perhaps he's mad at me for popping my bubble nest yesterday.


----------



## Aleah (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT6TmDqwAVQ


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an update on Blue. He's a suspect in a murder investigation. A body was found in his tank. A headless body. A 7 year old wanted Blue to be friends with his sister's fish. Things did not end well for the little fish. I'll keep you updated on the results of the trial and Blue's sentencing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad fishy. Lol


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

So I thought I'd give an update about Blue. 

Blue experienced his first earthquake a few weeks ago. He also experienced an entire weekend that I wasn't home (my boyfriend was taking care of him while I was away). When I got home he was acting strange. Kind of listing at the bottom of the tank like a sinking ship. 

When I put my hand near the tank where he is he darts to the bottom, nose first. Either into the rocks or into the bushes. And he'll stay there for awhile like he's catching his breath or something. If I'm waking him up, I have to wonder why he's reacting this way. In the past he would just swim to the other side of the tank. Now he does the panicked this. 

I did a 100% water change earlier this week. He is eating normally again. Which makes me happy. I was worried because he didn't eat for a couple of days. 

I still think it was the earthquake.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue seems to be a bit bored these days. Something was floating around my room today near his tank and he started moving towards it. It landed and I sensed he was disappointed.  I think I'll start showing him YouTube videos again to keep him entertained.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I think Blue is back to his old self again. After doing some reading in the forums I think he may have been constipated. I was actually joking on facebook that I was like one of THOSE parents who shares even the bowel movements of their kids when I look over at Blue and he has a very large bowel movement. Poor guy. Less food for him.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I kinda wish Blue would be more active. I guess he's a mirror of me in so many ways. When it's my day off I often sleep most of the day. I know his tank is fine. The temp is fine. He's being fed just right. He's just a lazy bum like me. He stays in one corner most of the time. He's starting to make me wish I'd gotten a gold fish.  Ok, I'm kidding.


----------

